# Need song indentified



## Project_X (Sep 18, 2008)

It's driving me mad. What is the name of this song?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TXPFgRsVUE


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

name of song is 
Pompeii by E.S.Posthumus

?

It was on the second page of comments....


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2008)

On a related note, I can't find the second E.S. Posthumus album _anywhere_. :C


----------



## Project_X (Sep 21, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> name of song is
> Pompeii by E.S.Posthumus
> 
> ?
> ...



-angelic choir plays- THANK GOD! Been trying to find out forEVER! >.<


----------



## Project_X (Sep 21, 2008)

Aden said:


> On a related note, I can't find the second E.S. Posthumus album _anywhere_. :C



(excuse the double post)

Full Song is available on Napster for free.


----------

